# New device for beginner



## Sebs (13/6/20)

Hi, I'm looking for a new device and found the smok nord 2 starter kit at vape cartel.
Is this something for someone who doesn't have a lot of knowledge, easy to handle and maintain? For mtl.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru (13/6/20)

It’s a good option @Sebs but there are a lot of cheaper pod mod options out there like the AEGIS BOOST which is probably a better option and you can buy the RBA section for it when you feel like taking a step further into the rabbit hole.
Try not to reach this level though

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## M.Adhir (13/6/20)

If you're using it with the stock pods and coils it easy. 
Charge, fill up with juice, set wattage, vape. 

Just stock up on pods /coils etc as it's becoming harder to find stock of stuff at the moment.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6


----------



## THE REAPER (13/6/20)

Grand Guru said:


> It’s a good option @Sebs but there are a lot of cheaper pod mod options out there like the AEGIS BOOST which is probably a better option and you can buy the RBA section for it when you feel like taking a step further into the rabbit hole.
> Try not to reach this level though
> View attachment 198393


I wanna see that monster in action. Most probably chows juice like a hummer chows petrol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Timwis (13/6/20)

Grand Guru said:


> It’s a good option @Sebs but there are a lot of cheaper pod mod options out there like the AEGIS BOOST which is probably a better option and you can buy the RBA section for it when you feel like taking a step further into the rabbit hole.
> Try not to reach this level though
> View attachment 198393


4 coils and the airflow looks like it's managing too miss all of them lol!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (13/6/20)

Sebs said:


> Hi, I'm looking for a new device and found the smok nord 2 starter kit at vape cartel.
> Is this something for someone who doesn't have a lot of knowledge, easy to handle and maintain? For mtl.



@Sebs Yes, it's a great pod-mod and it is indeed easy to use. Go for it!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Stranger (17/6/20)

Grand Guru said:


> It’s a good option @Sebs but there are a lot of cheaper pod mod options out there like the AEGIS BOOST which is probably a better option and you can buy the RBA section for it when you feel like taking a step further into the rabbit hole.
> Try not to reach this level though
> View attachment 198393



No man, you light that up in the wigwam and all 8 of you go on an astral trip.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## andrewh (1/7/20)

Sebs
I am also new to vaping. Changed from 20+ ciggs a day.
I have both the Nord2 and the aegis boost. ( my wife took the Nord2)
The nord2 was and is very nice to start with. Very easy to use. If you are going to use Salt nic do not go high on the watts.
I did find that the pods tend to leak a bit when they start to get empty ( not sure if the juice is was using it could have caused that).
The coils lasted me just over a week, but that could have been me.
I am really enjoying the aegis boost as you can set the air flow on it. It hasn't leaked on me as yet.
But the filling up of it isn't as easy as the Nord2 pods.
Coming from smoking i found the 1.4ohm regular coil the nicest. Gives a nice tight draw.

Just my 2c and please remember i am a total noob who has also just started and like i said my wife loves the Nord2

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Winner 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Room Fogger (2/7/20)

@Sebs , I think that this thread is an absolute winner, and I think it should be pinned to the top of the thread as part of the tool kit and info for those starting out in vaping. @andrewh , your input is also valued greatly, a new uninfluenced perspective from someone just starting out, highlighting your experience now, at the start.

I have been vaping for 3 + years, and having found my preferred place you tend to overlook the challenges you experienced when starting out on the journey. We have grown over this time in vaping and used multiple devices that either stayed with us or were disposed of through piffing it to someone in need, or selling it to someone else to try and see if it suited them better, and so the cycle continues. BUT, it took us time to get here, and those initial struggles are in some cases just a vague memory.

I hope more newbies to vaping start to use this thread to share their startup devices and experiences, and us oldies will chip in as well with some advice, and in the end we all will end up with our sweet spot, but in the beginning the more info someone can get from other people and novices who share the same doubts, troubles, constraints, limited knowledge, fears and struggles the better. 

It’s easy for me now to quickly make a couple of coils, recoil a couple of RTA’s, rewick and I’m off, but this was not how it was in the beginning. In essence, I’m also still learning on a daily basis, new ideas, new ways, new products.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## CJB85 (2/7/20)

Room Fogger said:


> @Sebs , I think that this thread is an absolute winner, and I think it should be pinned to the top of the thread as part of the tool kit and info for those starting out in vaping. @andrewh , your input is also valued greatly, a new uninfluenced perspective from someone just starting out, highlighting your experience now, at the start.
> 
> I have been vaping for 3 + years, and having found my preferred place you tend to overlook the challenges you experienced when starting out on the journey. We have grown over this time in vaping and used multiple devices that either stayed with us or were disposed of through piffing it to someone in need, or selling it to someone else to try and see if it suited them better, and so the cycle continues. BUT, it took us time to get here, and those initial struggles are in some cases just a vague memory.
> 
> ...


I was just about to post the same type of thing, I think it is great that newer guys like @andrewh jump in with their experiences. It creates a wonderful space where new vapers don't need to feel like they need to chase after what the more experienced people are doing. Baby steps are not only necessary, it is a big part of what makes the vaping journey a lot of fun.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## DavyH (2/7/20)

Grand Guru said:


> It’s a good option @Sebs but there are a lot of cheaper pod mod options out there like the AEGIS BOOST which is probably a better option and you can buy the RBA section for it when you feel like taking a step further into the rabbit hole.
> Try not to reach this level though
> View attachment 198393



Dear lord. You may as well just attach a drip tip to an arc welder.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## CJB85 (2/7/20)

Grand Guru said:


> It’s a good option @Sebs but there are a lot of cheaper pod mod options out there like the AEGIS BOOST which is probably a better option and you can buy the RBA section for it when you feel like taking a step further into the rabbit hole.
> Try not to reach this level though
> View attachment 198393


I wonder how much they pay the chimney scrubber?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stranger (2/7/20)

Strictly for CBD users.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (2/7/20)

Stranger said:


> Strictly for CBD users.



Nah, 36mg Freebase Nic MTL.....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/7/20)

@Room Fogger 

Thanks for pointing out the value of @andrewh 's input. Your reaction was spot on. 

As @CJB85 said, "...it is great that newer guys like @andrewh jump in with their experiences." 

I hope that the newer members will be encouraged by this thread to voice their opinions and ask for advice.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Chickenstrip (2/7/20)

Grand Guru said:


> It’s a good option @Sebs but there are a lot of cheaper pod mod options out there like the AEGIS BOOST which is probably a better option and you can buy the RBA section for it when you feel like taking a step further into the rabbit hole.
> Try not to reach this level though
> View attachment 198393




What a rookie! That's clearly an octa core RDA!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------

